# Mail Merge Manager in Word 2011 for Mac



## Pintos (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there a way of selecting recipients when making a label or envelope mail merge document other than using the filter. This does not cover what I want to do. I only want to print off labels to certain people in my data source, but unlike Word 2010 (for PC) where you had the option to deselect people by removing the tick next to their name from a dialogue box that popped up from the ribbon. only filtering seems to be the option now in Word 2011. The only way I can find is to remove the people you don't want by saving as another data source. This seems very time consuming. Maybe I am missing something here!


----------

